# SALE - Martell gyutos



## Dave Martell (Oct 24, 2014)

I have two - 240mm Martell hidden tang western gyutos for sale. Both are O-1 @ Rc60-61 with cryo.

#1 - Two toned amboyna burl (from Dream Burls) paired with African Blackwood (from Burl Source) ferrule and a copper pin. I love this amboyna handle so much I wish I could afford to keep it. 

#2 - Highly figured maple (from Stefan) that's been cut opposite the way maple is normally cut to show a different view and it does that for sure. An interesting note is that the block didn't show any black in it before working it down to shape, that all just appeared from nowhere. You never know what lies in a block of wood. African Blackwood (from Burl Source) was used for the ferrule as well as a nickel silver pin.


Price (each) - *$575* (plus actual shipping costs) 
_Payment accepted through Paypal invoice_


*Note #1- I have a customer already lined up for first refusal of one of these knives (his pick) and I'm 99% certain he's going for the amboyna but you never know. After he picks (or declines) I'll update this thread with what's available. In the meantime please feel free to call dibs. 


*Note #2 - I'm also working on two more to be finished up in about a week's time. I'm almost 30% into them. Both 240mm gyutos in O-1. Handles are planned to be a dyed brown buckeye burl and dyed gray/green/gold redwood - both with African Blackwood ferrules. Yeah I hate working with both of these woods (and even sweared off of redwood) but both blanks are so sweet looking that I just can't ignore them any longer. If they come out nice it'll be all worth it.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow, that amboyna handle is fantastic!!!


----------



## chinacats (Oct 24, 2014)

daddy yo yo said:


> Wow, that amboyna handle is fantastic!!!



Absolutely awesome! Cheers on the beautiful work!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 24, 2014)

As suspected the amboyna has been SOLD


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 24, 2014)

I realize that the maple looks somewhat bland sitting next to the amboyna but what can't be seen about the maple is it's movement. A regular picture never shows this feature and that's too bad.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 24, 2014)

PM Sent.


----------



## Anton (Oct 24, 2014)

Glad to see this again. 
I miss mine


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 25, 2014)

daddy yo yo said:


> Wow, that amboyna handle is fantastic!!!



Yes it is, and you know I love me some amboyna:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ecchef (Oct 25, 2014)

Excellent knives and actually available NOW.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, it's all very nice of you. I'm VERY happy to be back working on my knives and I'm looking forward to cranking many more out.

Dave

PS - The amboyna is shipping out today! 

PSS - The maple is all packed and ready to go.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2014)

I had a Pm from a member asking about where to source an exact block of amboyna and to that I can't answer since we never know who will have what and when. I can say where this particular block came from and that's from a KKF vendor - Myron over at Dream Burls. I snagged this when he first went live with his website. It was a fantastic quality of wood to work with and I will not hesitate to purchase another from him again should I hear about more becoming available (hint-hint Myron).


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's some more pictures of the maple handled gyuto that's still (ahem) for sale. 

The pictures look blue(ish) and this sucks. I'm using a different background than I used to use and I think is causing the blue problem. As soon as I can get something to replace it this one is gone. Please try to look beyond the blueness, I hope that you can see the beauty in this knife regardless of this problem.

Martell knives are built for performance. Purchase with confidence. :wink:



Change to the sale - *FREE shipping* (and insurance) for CONUS and prorated for international


----------



## Lefty (Oct 27, 2014)

I would absolutely add this to my stable if I could. I'm shocked this is still here, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Tom


----------



## Twistington (Oct 27, 2014)

I almost get offended that no one picks this up.

Maybe someday my blade will show up at a postoffice close to me... :jumping:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 27, 2014)

Twistington said:


> Maybe someday my blade will show up at a postoffice close to me... :jumping:




Soon Dan I promise!


----------



## Twistington (Oct 27, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Soon Dan I promise!



No stress Dave! 

Edit: They look really nice btw!


----------



## wellminded1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yea I am amazed, that this is still here. I absolutely love mine, it is a daily driver for me. I am sure this will make someone very happy.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 27, 2014)

I really really really really really wish I was able to snatch this up. I will own one of your knives one day! 
I can't believe it's still here. I think I've only seen 2 Martells on BST in the past 3 years.
Somebody buy this, and then give it to me!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 27, 2014)

The maple has SOLD!


----------



## jigert (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally! Great looking knives there, Dave. Good to see you at it again!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 28, 2014)

Bring on the next 2!!!

Congrats to the buyers


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 2, 2014)

If everything goes OK I'll have a redwood handled 240mm gyuto available (for sale) tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 2, 2014)

But probably not this awesome redwood recently posted by burlsource???


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 2, 2014)

daddy yo yo said:


> But probably not this awesome redwood recently posted by burlsource???




No that would've been a miracle to have got that so quick and made a knife out of it. I do like the look of that stuff though.


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 2, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> If everything goes OK I'll have a redwood handled 240mm gyuto available (for sale) tomorrow. :wink:



I thought you'd given up working with redwood?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 2, 2014)

mkriggen said:


> I thought you'd given up working with redwood?




I did, and I still do not wish to use it, but I had this one really cool block sitting here that I kept looking at and thinking about using so I gave it a whirl. It came out nice but I'm still not in love with using redwood on western handles, especially if there's a tang or bolsters present.


----------



## daveb (Nov 2, 2014)

Open wide and say Waaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 3, 2014)

The redwood handle finish didn't set up enough yet so it need another day.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2014)

Next up will be a 240mm gyuto in what's supposed to be brown dyed redwood but I think it might have been mislabeled because it looks more like box elder to me but I'm no wood expert so who knows. I should have this ready either Sunday or Monday.

Following that I'll be making some off of the list. I can't wait for this.


----------



## Anton (Nov 7, 2014)

cranking them out!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2014)

Anton said:


> cranking them out!




Yup!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Next up will be a 240mm gyuto in what's supposed to be brown dyed redwood but I think it might have been mislabeled because it looks more like box elder to me but I'm no wood expert so who knows. I should have this ready either Sunday or Monday.




After working with it I'm now 95% sure the wood is buckeye burl. Looks like I'll have this ready tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## KCMande (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see it. She spoken for yet?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2014)

KCMande said:


> She spoken for yet?




Maybe, I have to show it to someone first.


----------

